# NPK  what ratio



## fishgeek (7 Jan 2008)

can anyone give me there thoughts on aquatic plants optimum N:K ratio... ignoring all other factors like source of phosphate  food water etc

thanks


----------



## JamesC (7 Jan 2008)

NO3O4:K in the ratio of 10:1:10 generally works fairly well. I like a 10:1:20 ratio. There is no real optimum ratio as different plants like different levels so a compromise is always made.

N in NO3 = NO3 x 0.226
P in PO4 = PO4 x 0.326

James


----------



## Garuf (7 Jan 2008)

Hello james, just a quick question, apologies for hi-jacking, when the trace gets precipitates in it is it time to throw it out? Also, is there anyway that I can add everything to one bottle for a all in one dose which I can double up when I know I'll be away from home for the night?


----------



## JamesC (7 Jan 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Hello james, just a quick question, apologies for hi-jacking, when the trace gets precipitates in it is it time to throw it out? Also, is there anyway that I can add everything to one bottle for a all in one dose which I can double up when I know I'll be away from home for the night?



Yes and yes.

I've been using an all in one solution now for a while with great success. You may find some of the chemicals difficult to get hold of though. I'll post more in another thread.

James


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Jan 2008)

fishgeek said:
			
		

> can anyone give me there thoughts on aquatic plants optimum N:K ratio... ignoring all other factors like source of phosphate  food water etc
> 
> thanks



Hi,
    As James point's out there is no such thing as optimum ratio. EI dosing schemes are based on "infinite availability" of individual nutrients, not on ratios of nutrients.  Each of the species and each specimen has it's optimum uptake based on current environmental conditions so that for example Alternanthera _may_ use more phosphates than Anubias simply because it's production of fuel requires more. HC _may_ uptake more Carbon than Java Moss simply because it's native environment may require it to a greater extent. There is no ratio or even uptake rate that can be unilaterally applied.

Cheers,


----------



## fishgeek (8 Jan 2008)

so realistically learning signs of deficency and understanding first principles of plant growth is what  modern fertilisation comes down to?

i was really asking because i know there are varying ratio's suggested in terrestrial plants fro say fruiting flowering, legumes etc 
maybe that s just subdividing plant needs into more specific niches and backs up the no one general ratio that is right

thanks for the input


----------

